# Is an IVF pregnancy high risk?



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi

I have been told by consultant that my pregnancy is high risk simply due to the fact that it is an IVF pregnancy.  He mentioned risks in terms of growth retardation and prematurity. I am 11 weeks now and have had 2 scans, the first at 7 weeks and then at 9 weeks and everything was fine.  I know that anything can go wrong at any point but the consultant also refused to offer me any reassurance re lowered miscarriage rate after heartbeat seen, just said that I needed to get to 12 weeks.

Do you know if there is any truth in the high risk comments he made and is the miscarriage rate lessened if a heartbeat is seen?

Thanks
Clarab


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Many consultants do treat ivf as high risk, at least you know you will be closely monitored. I was always told that if a heartbeat was seen at 6 weeks, the risk of miscarriage goes down to 4%, I would imagine that would be the same for ivf,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Many thanks for this. 

Clarab


----------

